# Pesky Penguins



## cw955

http://1337-face.dk/pingvin.htm

Only got 292 so far!


----------



## NaughTTy

322.9 ;D


----------



## Kell

312 is my best.


----------



## Kell

316.3


----------



## NaughTTy

Right - what's your shortest hit then?

Mine's 57.4 :-[


----------



## SKG

321 Grrrr

Can't seem to blat them as far as the other version..

Best i stop and get on with some work :'(

greetings from a wet wiltshire ;D

S.


----------



## SKG

0 

s.


----------



## SKG

Well I suppose technically thatâ€™s not really a hit is it? :-[

S.


----------



## NaughTTy

> Well I suppose technically that's not really a hit is it? Â :-[S.


Nope :


----------



## Kell

56.3 - but it was still a miss. ???


----------



## otto

323,4 ;D


----------



## jalaw

Keep being denied access as " forbidden " to access server

???


----------



## Jae

is it the same as this one?

http://www.frost.net/%7Egreg/temp/pingu.htm

This actually came from a person in Audi Customer Services!!!

Jae


----------



## cw955

Yes it's the same one

492.1 now Â    

I think this thread is developing a theme http://www.hitentertainment.com/pingu/u ... dging.html


----------



## scoTTy

Class! ;D


----------



## taura

517.something, honest.. missed about 10 times then scored this on my first hit. PLaying from the second link so not sure if its the same. 

Beginners luck or supreme skill? I'm going for the latter ;D


----------



## StuarTT

545, but the second one is easier than the first.

This one is very funny as well:

http://www.coolmen.ch/advent/weitwurf/index.htm


----------



## taura

I really should do more work.... 

576.3 but I think this was a freak hit as normally I'm around the 530 mark on a good hit. As I'm sure you've discovered you need to bounce pingu around the 300m mark. A good strike will get you into the high 400's but you end up beak down in the snow and you need that slide!!

Now for father Christmas!!! ;D

PS. Have you tried the turkey game, posted around Christmas and the cottaging game, blow the naked men away, with a shot gun before they roger you!! Not very poitically correct but funny.


----------



## imster

593.5 on the hacked version ;D


----------



## taura

A friend managed 593.5 but I topped out at 593.0.

The bad news is, his 6 year old daughter managed 595.0 on her 3rd go ???

Gutted :'(


----------



## cw955

Pingu Extreme!!!! http://www.andrewconner.pwp.blueyonder. ... xtreme.swf
Not for the faint hearted [smiley=behead.gif] Blood and gore in the extreme - 835.8 so far


----------

